# Luftwaffe airfield pavers



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

I should have packs of theses available for sale in a couple of weeks. There 1/48 scale Luftwaffe airfield pavers “rasensteine”
http://users.hunterlink.net.au/~ddwwp/pic/Rasensteine.jpg

Wayne Pugh
Scale Solutions
http://scalesolutionsshop.appspot.com


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Pavers are now available in packs of 6 sprue’s
http://scalesolutionsshop.appspot.c...8LuftwaffeRasensteine/ClausenstenPaversSBS#12

They will also be available shortly in preassembled display base form also.
http://scalesolutionsshop.appspot.com/ScaleSolutionsShopDisplayBasses.html#LuftwaffeAirfieldDB#7

Wayne Pugh
Scale Solutions


----------



## Scale Solutions (Sep 26, 2010)

Preassembled display base is now available

http://scalesolutionsshop.appspot.com/ScaleSolutionsShopDisplayBasses.html

Wayne Pugh
Scale Solutions


----------

